# Is it possible to run a 12v computer fan in your vehicle?



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an RD 1750.1 mono block amp that is mounted under my subwoofer box in my truck. I was wondering if i could some how wire up a 12v computer fan under there to add a little extra air flow and maybe keep it cooler. Thanks ahead of time for all of your help.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

It most definitely is possible. Hook the red to a 12v source and black to ground 

Do you know how to wire in a relay so they could turn on/off with your amp?


----------



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

B_Rich said:


> It most definitely is possible. Hook the red to a 12v source and black to ground
> 
> Do you know how to wire in a relay so they could turn on/off with your amp?


thanks. and i have no idea how to run a relay. lol i was thinking about running a toggle switch. there is also a white wire i have no idea what that one is for but the fan cuts on fine by just running the red to + and black to -


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here: Relays

Put the relay input on a switched power source from the fuse box.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Fans = 12 Volt Fans | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com *

pic or actually a diagram of a fan in a circuit = http://www.bcae1.com/relays.htm


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I used to run one right on the remote wire, but now they don't want you to run any current through the remote off a HU. They say use a relay. The slower speed case fans take hardly any power.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> I used to run one right on the remote wire, but now they don't want you to run any current through the remote off a HU. They say use a relay. The slower speed case fans take hardly any power.



Yeah, don't do it. I blew the power supply in my 3sixty.2 powering up a pair of cooling fans with the remote out that way.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

t1990le:

The Apevia fans with the built-in 3 step speed control are my favorite for car audio builds. They are lighted as well.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

after putting the fan in your car how do you plan to keep the computer cool?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

chad said:


> after putting the fan in your car how do you plan to keep the computer cool?



You're on a roll today my man..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

it's the dumb questions forum... I'm taking advantage of it.


----------



## shawglen (Jun 20, 2009)

chad said:


> after putting the fan in your car how do you plan to keep the computer cool?


Use the radiator and fan from the car ... 


lol, I couldn't resist.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

shawglen said:


> Use the radiator and fan from the car ...


Absolutely a NOVEL idea! you win!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I bought some from a place once and they had sleeve fans for $1 so I bought half dozen of those too. They are clear plastic, perfect for the car.

I don't show it to anyone so not caring about lights. However I did order some of those SMD LED strips for $3-4 or whatever on epay that stick on. Now those could be useful for lighting things for sure. They are going on my golfcart.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

will they work as a radiator fan on a golfcart?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

All stock carts are air cooled, but I have thought about putting a duct under it with a fan to give it more air and for the airbox. They pick up a lot of dust under there and run pretty warm when you trail ride for a few hours. Golfers don't put those kinds of miles on, and they don't go 30mph with 23" tires either. Or maybe an exhaust fan out the back, but that doesn't help dust. Plus the dust chews up the clutches after some years we have found. But no, a case fan doesn't blow squat for that all I can find are trans cooler fans. You can get a snapdisk fan switch for a furnace to run it automatic quite cheap, they even have adjustable ones. It would look pretty ugly screwed to an amp though, lol, but if hidden anyone can use one.

Non-adjustable are much cheaper: Switch, Fan Control - Fan and Limit Controls - HVACR Controls - HVACR : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys (and the funny/[email protected]$$ comments lol) The fan is a huge 4" fan from a gaming computer. It was my friend's and he gave it to me bc he is goin with a new pair of 4" 3 speed fans for his new comp. I tried running it off of my 4-channel's rem wire but when i cut everything on, the 4-channel cut off after like 45sec. So i just ended up running the + from the batt and ran a relay and a blue led rocker toggle switch. so i spent about 7.50 total for relay and toggle and i used left over wire in my garage and the fan was free . Once again though thanks alot for the help i can get some pics up on here if yall wanna see lol


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you order from PE they have relays for a couple bucks, if you have access to a 90s junk GM car they always have a pack of them under the hood.

The amps I ran that got hot were 80s amps likely with high bias. I put the case fan within a foot away and it helped a lot just to move the air some, amps were out in the open. Usually hung fan under rear deck nobody saw it up there. Especially if I ran them 2 ohms they would get hot enough you didn't want to hold your hand on them with no fan.


----------

